# Insert Into mit Acces und Autowert funktioniert nicht



## Phil_gdm (15. Aug 2005)

Ich hab eine Tabelle paragraphs_template
pid : AutoValue
numbered : Yes/No
name : Text
heading : Text
text : Text

ich versuche auf folgende Weise, einen Eingrag in einer Access Datenbank zu speichern (übrigens das ist Java nicht C++)


```
String sql = "INSERT INTO paragraphs_template VALUES(null,?,?,?,?)";
    try
    {
      PreparedStatement stm = connection.prepareStatement(sql);
      stm.setBoolean(1, p.getNumbered());
      stm.setString(2, p.getName());
      stm.setString(3, p.getHeading());
      stm.setString(4,  p.getText());
      stm.executeUpdate();
    }
    catch(SQLException e)
    {
      System.out.println("ERROR [InsertParagraphT]: " + e);
      throw e;
    }
```

Da gibt er mir immer diese Fehlermeldung:
java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] Sie wollten den Null-Wert einer Variablen zuweisen, die nicht den Datentyp Variant hat


Habs dann auch noch auf die folgende Weise probiert:

```
String sql = "INSERT INTO paragraphs_template (numbered,name,heading,text) VALUES(?,?,?,?)";
    try
    {
      PreparedStatement stm = connection.prepareStatement(sql);
      stm.setBoolean(1, p.getNumbered());
      stm.setString(2, p.getName());
      stm.setString(3, p.getHeading());
      stm.setString(4,  p.getText());
      stm.executeUpdate();
    }
    catch(SQLException e)
    {
      System.out.println("ERROR [InsertParagraphT]: " + e);
      throw e;
    }
```

Da bekomme ich jedoch eine Meldung, die sagt dass mein INSERT-Statement einen Syntaxfehler hat. 

Hab auch schon etliche andere Sachen probiert 0 anstatt null ..., aber nichts funktioniert.

Weiß jemand von euch, was ich falsch mache?


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Aug 2005)

versuch mal

INSERT INTO [paragraphs_template] ([numbered],[name],,[text]) VALUES(?,?,?,?)​


----------



## Phil_gdm (16. Aug 2005)

Konnte das Problem gestern Nacht noch lösen.
Der Spaltenname *text* war nicht gerade glücklich gewählt :roll: . 
Nachdem ich diesen geändert hatte, funktionierte alles ohne Probleme


----------

